# iptables 1.4.6 wants linux-headers older than 2.6.33

## disperato

When i try to emerge world -uNDp:

```

[blocks B     ] >=sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.33 (">=sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.33" is blocking net-firewall/iptables-1.4.6)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-firewall/iptables-1.4.6', 'merge') pulled in by

    net-firewall/iptables required by ('installed', '/', 'net-misc/knock-0.5', 'nomerge')

    net-firewall/iptables required by world

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.33', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.9 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/glibc-2.11.1', 'merge')

    virtual/os-headers required by world

    >=sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r2 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-headers-3.1', 'nomerge')

    (and 3 more)

```

So when i open iptables-1.4.6.ebuild here is the magic phrase, the mischievous sin:

```
DEPEND="virtual/os-headers

    !>=sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.33"

RDEPEND=""
```

Come on guys, this is just a joke, isn't it? I guess it is a light nightmare that will be over until tomorrow morning...

----------

## d2_racing

Are you running on a testing box ?

----------

## d2_racing

Try iptables 1.4.7

----------

## Hu

This was added due to net-firewall/iptables-1.4.6 build failure with sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.33 where a persistent user reported that iptables-1.4.6 does not build with newer versions of the kernel headers.  According to the comments in that bug, you should not even see this failure unless you are running a mixture of stable and testing packages.

In case you wonder how I found that bug, it is mentioned in the iptables ChangeLog as the reason that the blocker was added.

----------

